
Show HN: HRCloud2 v1.0 – A full featured home hosted cloud and app launcher - zelon88
https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2/
======
zelon88
Hi there! I posted an alpha version of this app but I think my over-reaching
title then pushed a lot of people away. It's a couple months and about 10k LOC
later so I'm ready to try again. I hope you all enjoy the project as much as I
have, or at least walk away with something of value. Thanks for the clicks!

Repo:
[https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2/](https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2/)

Wiki:
[https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2/wiki](https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2/wiki)

YT Development Playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVbKN4o8V_4OSXI0SGGBM...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVbKN4o8V_4OSXI0SGGBMxRvXTZJT3YM_)

